# [ADVICE NEEDED] Installing Redstone on Lumia 1020



## forever8895 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hello everyone!

This is my first post here in XDA. I hope that I post it at the right place. Please forgive me if I ask anything stupid :laugh:
I am using an 1020, running Windows 10 TH2 production build (10586). At first, it works well on my phone, but recently there are plenty of problems (unusual battery drain, lag, etc). I did some research around the forum. There are a lot of people who had positive result on Redstone build, some are not so lucky. So I have a few questions for 1020 owner:
- On the lastest Redstone production build, is it stable on your 1020? To me the most important feature is the Camera and Glance screen. I saw that the Glance screen will not run on Redstone, it will need some tweaks, but for the Camera, can I still have the awesome 41mpx for my pics? Some people reported that they couldn't change the resolution when using the camera, it stucks at 5mpx.
- If Redstone runs well, since I am a noob (sadly), I don't know if it is safer for me to use the CustomROM from djtonka or use DHT Upgrade Advisor method?
Thank you for your time and sorry again for all these dumb questions


----------



## dipayans24 (Sep 26, 2016)

redstone is really stable compared to th2,no horrible battery drain especially on standby. 
-you probably can't change to 41mp default resolution,don't know as i am using 925 and glance pretty much works perfectly if you follow the procedure.The only problem is you can't adjust brightness manually, auto works just fine. 
-I will suggest changing the registry using custompfd rather than using DHT as it modifies to 950xl which can be worse at times.But remember to backup the current registry before changing anything.And flashing custom rom does require unlocked bootloader for which you have to go back to 8.1.


----------



## dape16 (Sep 26, 2016)

You can still use Lumia Camera and take photos with 41 mp and JPEG + RAW. But the camera starts really slow, but I think it always has on W10 builds.
Glance is working fine with the registry mod.
Otherwise Redstone is very stable on my 1020. Actually it works better then on my 950 XL, although just not as fast.


----------



## forever8895 (Sep 26, 2016)

dape16 said:


> You can still use Lumia Camera and take photos with 41 mp and JPEG + RAW. But the camera starts really slow, but I think it always has on W10 builds.
> Glance is working fine with the registry mod.
> Otherwise Redstone is very stable on my 1020. Actually it works better then on my 950 XL, although just not as fast.

Click to collapse



It's even better than Redstone on 950XL? I'm impressed!!


----------



## dape16 (Sep 26, 2016)

forever8895 said:


> It's even better than Redstone on 950XL? I'm impressed!!

Click to collapse



Yes, more stable IMHO, but obviously a bit slower.


----------



## GeoffreyK (Sep 28, 2016)

Just don't try to run the new Facebook app (from Facebook) as it will cause battery drain, restarts, etc. My Lumia 1020 is stable on Redstone if I limit background apps to a few select and not highly demanding apps (WhatsApp seems OK). The more background apps you have running, the more you're likely to run into problems. If you're just using it as a camera and for phone and SMS and WhatsApp, Redstone is good on 1020, and standby battery life is particularly good. Don't try to do any serious navigation with the map app, as it will close up on you especially if you have 3D city view enabled. The basics are OK, but if you want to use phone for anything more ambitious, you'll hit instability.


----------



## guidadall (Oct 7, 2016)

My camera app in panorama mode doesn't working. I've lumia 925 with Redstone build 14393.221 unoficially upgraded (use interop tools) and got 0xA00F4279 (0x80070057) error code when trying to save.

P.S. in Threshold build 10586.545 panorama mode worked without problem.


----------



## @adilrepas (Oct 7, 2016)

dape16 said:


> You can still use Lumia Camera and take photos with 41 mp and JPEG + RAW. But the camera starts really slow, but I think it always has on W10 builds.
> Glance is working fine with the registry mod.
> Otherwise Redstone is very stable on my 1020. Actually it works better then on my 950 XL, although just not as fast.

Click to collapse



whether proshot uwp can be in use at lumia 1020 RS2


----------

